# Stereoskopisches 3D Manuell aktivieren



## Fredi352 (23. Mai 2016)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir eine VR Brille bestellt, in die ich mein Handy einsetze. Soweit läuft alles, habe mit "Intugame" eine Verbindung zwischen Handy und PC aufgebaut, nun ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass die Software nur das Bild des Monitors 1:1 überträgt und dies dann für beide Augen bereitstellt. Leider habe ich die Brille noch nicht, weshalb ich es noch nicht direkt austesten konnte. Theoretisch müsste ich also zwei Bilder auf meinem Bildschirm nebeneinander anzeigen lassen und das dann auf's Handy übertragen. So würde es zumindest funktionieren, da ich die Optionen in der Software so einstellen kann, dass dann jedes Auge sein eigenes Bild bekommt. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wie ich das in den NVidia Einstellungen hin bekomme? 3D Vision gibt mir nur diese blöden Geforce Brillen zur Auswahl, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist. Ich will nur zwei Bilder parallel auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben. (Natürlich für jedes Auge ein eigenes Bild)

Wie kann ich das anstellen? geht das mit Zusatzsoftware oder Bordmitteln von Nvidia? Bin leider nicht fündig geworden.


LG,
Fredi352


----------



## lenne0815 (25. Mai 2016)

Ja, brauchst zusatzsoftware ( Manche Sachen gehen auch nativ, wie z.B. doom 3 ) VorpX, Vireio Perceptoion, Tridef um die 3 wichtigsten zu nennen. Erfahrung hat allerdings gezeigt das es sich absolut nicht lohnt, im schlimmsten Fall vermiest du dir die Erfahrung so sehr, dass du danach keinen Bock mehr drauf hast. Bis Daydream durch ist ist die Samsung - GearVr Kombi das einzig empfehlenswerte.


----------



## Fredi352 (26. Mai 2016)

Okay, wenn die Brille angekommen ist, werd ich mich damit nochmal zu Wort melden, erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

